# Zig & Zag



## zig&Zag (Oct 11, 2008)

Here are pictures of my 12 week kittens, they are identical so it is hard to tell them apart at the moment. Instead of buying a cat scratcher we made one.


----------



## big blue betty (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh wow,
They are stunning little kittens! Congratulations.

xxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are beautiful Lynn. :001_tt1: I can see you'd have trouble telling them apart! :001_tongue:


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

aaahhh gorgeous little angels


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful - no idea how you are going to tell the difference between them though!!!

Love the cat scratcher too!

Lou
X


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

Scratchpost is ace and the kittens are soo cute


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Bootiful little twins!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Fabby lil babies!! Can see why you cannot tell em apart.. maybe some fingernail polish on the back nails


----------



## zig&Zag (Oct 11, 2008)

I did think of that, but it wouldnt do much for his street cred  will stick to 2 different coloured collars when they are old enough.



Tigerkatz said:


> Fabby lil babies!! Can see why you cannot tell em apart.. maybe some fingernail polish on the back nails


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooh scrummy little kittens - their colour is amazing :001_wub:


----------



## gregor (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, super cute


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

stunning! They look like Russian Blues..

Liking the home made cat scratcher!


----------



## zig&Zag (Oct 11, 2008)

I did wonder that myself, looked them up on the internet and they look very like the kittens I saw, If they are I will be quite happy as I got them both for nothing. 



bee112 said:


> stunning! They look like Russian Blues..
> 
> Liking the home made cat scratcher!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful kittens gorgeous colour, can you make me a scratch post, thats brilliant,lol,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

:001_tt1:cute kitties xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

What stunning kittens......love the pics


----------



## zig&Zag (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'm trying to figure out if they are Russian Blues, not sure have tried to look them up on the internet, the kittens on there do look identical to mine, wasnt sure if anyone on here could tell if they are or not. They do love their scratcher which has saved my furniture no end


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

They're russians alright - i was looking into that breed for my 2nd breed (wanted shorthair breed) and they look too identical to the breed not to be x

Gorgeous little ones  xx


----------

